
First Quora Dataset Release: Question Pairs - nikhilbd
https://data.quora.com/First-Quora-Dataset-Release-Question-Pairs?share=1
======
vonklaus
IDK enough about ML to guess whether this is a uniquely useful dataset, and it
is def good they are doing this...but.

Quora and Yelp are ao user-hostile I try to not even open their links. The
mobile homepage is literally oath signin buttons...that is it. The blog
article on mobile has the large follow button fixed to the bottom of screen,
hoping I fat finger it to bail me out of my fav app (a browser) and put it on
my device.

On a computer, at least browsing some questions is possible, but it is
annoying they won't let non-technical users just see these questions on the
mobile web.

I am sure spam & ad revenue is better for them, but there was a time where
developers focused on making an app/site useful to attract signups. To be
fair, Quora has never done this, but others have followed shit in te last 2-3
years.

I hope this is useful to some, maybe I'll even play with the data, but I can't
support Quora by visiting the actual site.

~~~
sudoscript
It's a dataset of questions marked as duplicate, so it could be used to train
on semantic understanding. There are 400,000 pairs -- that's not huge, but
it's not bad either.

